# ScottW 2020 soil test (NoVA)



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

It had been a few years since my last soil test, so I was due.










pH 7.2 is a tad higher than optimal, possibly I overshot on my last round of liming.
Fe is high but at that pH is not going to be bioavailable, correct?
I am planning to do foliar apps of FAS mixed in with T-NEX. Actually I'll be using Main Event which is like Feature, 6-0-0 with iron and micros. This should get usable iron to the grass.

I suspected I'd be low on K. Various siteone locations around me have either straight granular SOP at 0-0-50, or a version that's 0-0-45 SOP (polymer coated for slow release, plus miniscule % of Fe and Mg). Is there any benefit to slow release in SOP? The fert recommendations seem like I should give it a good bit in the spring, so maybe I don't want/need the slow release. Thoughts?

Ca:Mg ratio is supposed to be ~5, yes? So that looks okay.
K:Mg is obviously low because I'm low on K. What's a good number, and what is the significance/consequence of that ratio on my soil/lawn?

Fert recc's say to use ammonium sulfate for my N source, which is fine because I have lots of it on hand. That should gradually lower the pH, and that plus the SOP should probably suffice to get the sulfur levels up.

Overall, not a total disaster and the deficiencies seem like they should be easily addressed.
Any other thoughts/comments would be appreciated. Let me know if I'm missing anything.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Scott W, you analysis is good.

The iron becomes less available as the pH goes higher. You are close to 7, so they will squeeze some out of the soil. But since you plan on using T-nex, adding Main Event will give you a color boost if you want it.

Finding SOP (0-0-50) is hard sometimes. I've not heard of 0-0-45 before. Do you have an image of the analysis for it? You can start with the regular SOP at anytime the ground is not frozen.

I'm not huge on keeping the ratios. The research I read is fairly inconclusive for turf. I like to get the potassium into the 150-200ppm range for an m3 test.

You made me read their paragraph and it is a good advise. Yes use AMS as your main source of nitrogen to lower your pH (slightly) and provide the sulfur. SOP will also help with the low sulfur.

Great soil to grow grass.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Informative part of the 0-0-45 label is below.
They also have plain old 0-0-50 at another location nearby. Not sure of the cost differences but I guess I'll find out.
Ground is definitely not frozen here (soil temp in the 50s, my pre-em went down a couple of days ago) so I'll get moving on the potash pretty soon.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I found this other label online. From the table, I'm guessing it is designed to commercial folks to be able to do one application and be done for 3 months. It cost money/time to drive to a site and run spreader. Using this product will allow them to only apply in the spring and early fall and not have to do monthly applications.

I wonder if it is easy to find at most site ones. I will add it to the Soil Remediation Guide.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

The 0-0-45 version is $66 for a 50-lb bag. More expensive due to being polymer coated and also being the "Elite" prill size (SGN 100).

No siteone location near me has plain old 0-0-50. Neither does Tractor Supply or the farmer's co-op, or the couple of nurseries I checked.

I picked up a 50-lb bag of 0-0-20 that is derived from MOP instead of SOP, just so I have some way of adding K pretty soon. That was $12. I'm not excited about the Cl content but if I use multiple smaller apps it should be okay. Of course MOP won't help my low sulfur levels like SOP would, but I'll be using ammonium sulfate as my N source so that will add some.


----------

